# How To Build A Heat Press Stand



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find plans to build a rolling cabinet for my 16X20 Hix Swingaway Press?I need to build one that wont tip over when I swing It away. I took measurements on the base of the press. and the rear is 18-7/16" across, and the front is 13-1/8 inches across, AND 19" LONG CTR TO CTR.

THANKS,
JIM


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know where you can find plans for that.

I'm assuming you want a rollaway to save space and only break out your press when needed. My suggestion - buy a heavy duty 4 foot or 6 foot folding table and put casters on the legs. Probably cost you about $65.00 total and would take less than an hour. Yes, the table would be a little bigger than your press - but the extra space is good (if you can afford it) to put your teflon sheet, heat eraser, and any teflon pillows on in addition to the shirts you're working on.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Jim,

I have a 15" X 15" Insta swingaway Heat Press that I have mounted on a wood cabinet with three shelves. I found the cabinet at a Thrift Store for ten dollars. It's dimension are 24" wide, 30" deep, 38" high. I added 4 casters to it for mobility.

The bottom platens height is 43" from the ground which for me is an excellent working height, I don't have to bend over to place the T-shirt or the transfer on it and can work all day on it without any back problems. 

I bought 4 Rubbermaid type plastic containers with lids that I store all my plastisol transfers, inkjet transfer papers, Teflon sheets, film positives and vellum in. They fit on the shelves perfectly, the cabinet is very stable yet mobile. and it makes a nice package that I'm very happy with.

Good luck on finding your plans for your rolling cabinet, if you don't find them, you might consider designing it your self to your own specifications.


Bill M


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you for your comments. I went to a major hardware chain and got some 2X4's and some screws, and built one. Check out the PiC, but remember It's not finished. I would like to add a couple of shelves inside, and a work bench on the right, and also a hinged work area on the same side to make It a little longer. It took approx. 4 hrs.

Kind Regards,
Jim


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good - I'd like to see the finished picture also in the future when it's done. It's unlikely, but just remember that you're dealing with 300-400 degrees of heat and you'd hate to have that thing somehow start on fire. Keep that in mind with any finishes you're gonna use.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job on the stand. If you put a brace in the bottom middle and a piece of plywood you would have a nice shelf for storage. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Peanutz said:


> Looks good - I'd like to see the finished picture also in the future when it's done. It's unlikely, but just remember that you're dealing with 300-400 degrees of heat and you'd hate to have that thing somehow start on fire. Keep that in mind with any finishes you're gonna use.


 

I definitely will consider the heat output. At the distance from the shelftop to the upper heating element, It might be OK. It's a 110 unit. I used the press on my ceramic tile kitchen countertop with the heating element swung, (If that's a word), away, and the top stayed cool. I only did ten shirts though. I may have a different outcome with 100-200 shirts. Thanks to all for your comments.

PS - I will post after photos when I complete the workbench.


All The Best,
Jim


----------

